# 18x8.5 ET 30 wil it rub?



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

Hello Gurus! wondering if a 18x8.5 ET 30 will rub on the towers(struts) Car is a mk4 GTI lowered on Koni Coils. I have been running BBS RCs which are 18x7.5 on 225x40x18 in the past without any issues but have the feeling that the new wheel spec could cause some trouble specially if i keep them on 225x40x18. I have been thinking on running on 215x40x18 like most of the 18" users do, Any suggestions or comments? Thank you much:thumbup:


----------



## Reese's Pieces (Nov 1, 2001)

We just had a little discussion here: there were some comments about 18,8.5s 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nt-wheels-on-mkiv-r32&p=65933680#post65933680


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

saw that, just wondering if i should run a 225 or a 215 tire


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't go narrower than the 225 unless you just like the stretch look. I know the 215 is not nearly as much stretch as a lot of guys on here run, but IMO there's just no reason for it. You didn't mention how far you're dropped, but as long as you're not trying to tuck wheel the 225 should fit fine.


----------



## jmw241 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. I want to go low in my B6. I am thinking 215's on a 8.5. A friend told me 205 would be ok on a 8.5 aswell.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

i am going for about 1 finger gap all around


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

1 finger gap all around is what i have


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

225 on an 8.5 fine, and won't cause you any rubbing issues. Especially at et30.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

+1 

Unless slammed, you're fine with ET30 for most 8.5" wide wheels.


----------

